# Installer für Anwendung bauen



## petterapamm (23. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich habe eine Anwendung geschrieben die bisher als .zip downloadbar war. Die meisten die sie genutzt haben, haben wohl gar nicht erst richtig entpackt, sondern die .jar direkt aus dem Archiv ausgeführt.
Nun habe ich aber eine Updatefunktionalität implementiert und nun muss die Anwendung, damit man sie benutzen kann, entpackt werden. Führt man die .jar direkt unentpackt aus, hängt sich die Anwendung auf. 
Den meisten Benutzern ist aber scheinbar nicht klar, dass man entpacken muss oder was das überhaupt ist. Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen, kann ich irgendetwas machen das sich sofort beim Anklicken selber entpackt oder so? Eine Art Installer?

Danke für Hilfe
petterapamm


----------



## Sonecc (23. Mai 2011)

Das ist eine Frage, die dir auch Google beantworten könnte.
Mach entweder ein Selbstentpackendes Archiv oder einen eigenen Installer. Beispielsweise mittels NSIS


----------



## maki (23. Mai 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## mvitz (23. Mai 2011)

izPack (um deine Google-Such-Stichwortliste zu erweitern)


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2011)

Java Webstart wäre eine einfache Lösung. Damit kann sich die Anwendung auch selbst updaten.


----------

